# TGZ - Teranga Gold Corporation



## System (7 January 2011)

Teranga Gold Corporation (TGZ) is a Toronto‑based gold company which was created to acquire the Sabodala gold mine and a large regional exploration land package, located in Senegal, West Africa, from Mineral Deposits Limited. 

http://www.terangagold.com


----------



## sreeve (10 June 2013)

TGZ chart update: TGZ making new lows in 2013 but may have found a new support level at 70 cents


----------



## piggybank (14 December 2013)




----------



## pavilion103 (23 January 2014)

Nice little micro consolidation?

Near resistance. Volume has come in recently.

Considering entry 76c stop 67c. Fairly wide.


----------



## pavilion103 (24 January 2014)

pavilion103 said:


> Nice little micro consolidation?  Near resistance. Volume has come in recently.  Considering entry 76c stop 67c. Fairly wide.




Dammit. Gapped on open.


----------



## pavilion103 (30 January 2014)

Ended up getting in 78c.
Only stock I'm holding.
Up to 87c at the moment.
Clearing this resistance could allow it to run.


----------



## Buckfont (30 January 2014)

Yes pav, picked this one for the Feb comp at 0.80c. and has begun the run up as I thought a little too early to give me that advantage as still tomorrow to go. Hoping for a pull back.

Glad you see some value here.


----------



## pavilion103 (30 January 2014)

Buckfont said:


> Yes pav, picked this one for the Feb comp at 0.80c. and has begun the run up as I thought a little too early to give me that advantage as still tomorrow to go. Hoping for a pull back.  Glad you see some value here.





Lol not you....... 

I was about to post this as my selection for the Feb comp also and you bloody beat me to it haha!

Good luck. I'm hoping you win the comp because if you do I will have made some good profit!


----------



## Buckfont (30 January 2014)

Lets both clean up big time.


----------



## skyQuake (30 January 2014)

You might also want to look at TGZ in Canada. Thats where the price discovery and volume are - aus just plays catch up


----------



## Buckfont (4 February 2014)

Teranga gets a good plug from Streetwise Reports, 'The Gold Report', from various commentators, none of whom I'm too familiar with.......

http://www.theaureport.com/pub/co/4020

Up 4.4% today on gold's price improvement.


----------



## pavilion103 (11 February 2014)

Has traded above $1.00 this morning.

I've been checking the Canada quote each morning.

I wonder if this has some legs based on this breakout from a large basing formation.


----------



## pavilion103 (13 February 2014)

A high of $1.12 so far today.

Is anyone else either in this or following it?

Looking at the chart, it looks like some blue sky.

My stop is at 87c
Entry was 78c


----------



## Buckfont (13 February 2014)

Back to 1.10.

Can you put up a chart as to where you think it's heading pav? Still looking good for the comp,  but anything can happen. Thanks. Bf


----------



## pavilion103 (13 February 2014)

Weekly chart is clearest (first chart). 

This is how I see it. 
Price has broken out of a basing pattern. 
It is pushing up now consistently. 
It isn't doing this on high volume, which indicates no supply. 
No overhead resistance until the $1.45-1.50 area. 
We'll see how it reacts there if it gets there.


----------



## Buckfont (14 February 2014)

Thanks for that pav. Still being in kindergarten as far as charting goes it helps a lot. What did the say about teaching old dogs new tricks? Noticed TGZ.TO up 6.73% overnight so bodes well for a good day today coupled with the gold price up over $1300.


----------



## pavilion103 (14 February 2014)

Buckfont said:


> Thanks for that pav. Still being in kindergarten as far as charting goes it helps a lot. What did the say about teaching old dogs new tricks? Noticed TGZ.TO up 6.73% overnight so bodes well for a good day today coupled with the gold price up over $1300.




TGZ.ASX moved much more than its Canadian brother yesterday. Not sure why.

We'll see if we get another good rise today or not.

Gold on the move up too as you said. Keeps us moving along.


----------



## pavilion103 (14 February 2014)

$1.145 this morning


----------



## pavilion103 (15 February 2014)

TGZ.TSX = $1.20 (+0.09)

Gold = $1,318.55 (+15.92)


Expect another good day for TGZ.ASX on Monday. 


This one just keeps going.


----------



## pavilion103 (17 February 2014)

It has climbed to around $1.17 this morning.


----------



## pavilion103 (18 February 2014)

Up another 6% on open
Big gap up to $1.25


----------



## pavilion103 (20 February 2014)

Down to 1.07
Interesting to see how it reacts from here.
A consolidation and expect another nice up move.
Next couple if days will tell.


----------



## Buckfont (20 February 2014)

pavilion103 said:


> Down to 1.07
> Interesting to see how it reacts from here.
> A consolidation and expect another nice up move.
> Next couple if days will tell.




Hope you are right pav. Not having any smarts with technicals I'm curious as to how you arrive at your ability to see this. Even if you reply it'll probably fall on deaf ears, but I thank you anyway.


----------



## pavilion103 (20 February 2014)

I can't tell anything yet. Next few days will be important. Ill post a chart as it becomes clearer.


----------



## pavilion103 (27 February 2014)

Stopped out $1.06
Had hoped for a bit more but still 36% was good.


----------



## pavilion103 (27 February 2014)

Reversing my position if it breaks 1.05


----------



## sreeve (6 October 2014)

My TGZ chart view below.

TGZ is a fairly illiquid gold stock. Nonetheless, weekly candlesticks create a more clear view on the areas of resistance and support. The 80 cent region has been a dominant area of resistance, whereas 55 cent has been a strong support level, and the place to watch if the current trending support line is broken.







~ Scott


----------



## System (17 September 2017)

On September 14th, 2017, Teranga Gold Corporation (TGZ) was removed from the ASX's official list in accordance with Listing Rule 17.11 following the Company's request for removal from the official list.


----------

